# Munchies



## ritchierich (Feb 7, 2021)

Sunny and 13deg.!  ABT s with lil smokies and cream cheese. Wings and some queso dip. 
250 temp. Using lumberjack cherry wood pellets. Rectec 700
I just read a thread about rolling bacon on here for the abt s and yes it works great. Thank you for the technique simple as it is. I never thought of that.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 7, 2021)

Those ABTs ares tarting to look real good.
Yeah, rolling bacon really helps.
Gary


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 7, 2021)

Love the ABT's!! When you see them, it sure is easier to go out in the cold to tend the smoke.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

Food looks great. WAY too much of that white stuff around you though.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2021)

Looking really good!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 7, 2021)

You have it all going on.... looks great.  Pounding bacon between sheets of clear wrap works too.


----------



## ritchierich (Feb 7, 2021)

ritchierich said:


> Sunny and 13deg.!  ABT s with lil smokies and cream cheese. Wings and some queso dip.
> 250 temp. Using lumberjack cherry wood pellets. Rectec 700
> I just read a thread about rolling bacon on here for the abt s and yes it works great. Thank you for the technique simple as it is. I never thought of that.


----------

